
Today's kids need end-to-end encryption - jMyles
https://blog.nucypher.com/todays-kids-need-end-to-end-encryption/
======
ve55
While true, I would augment the title to suggest that _everyone_ needs e2e
encryption.

I find it disheartening to think that almost all communication I see and
engage in on a daily basis is owned by various for-profit companies, whether
it is Twitter or Discord or Reddit or Google. Having actual 'private'
conversions with everyday people (that use everyday software) seems almost
impossible.

~~~
jMyles
I absolutely agree. And I generally find "think of the children!" arguments to
be nauseating.

In this case, though, I'm responding directly to the case being made both in
the Department of Justice and in Congress, which is ostensibly about
protecting kids from online predators.

------
Kim_Bruning
Finally someone who turns the "think of the kids" argument around and uses it
for good!

~~~
jMyles
Yeah, I mean I tried to make it a very moderate "think of the kids" argument -
it's mostly "think of the future", rather than about any specific scenario
involving kids.

But yeah, I think we need to push back on the narrative in Washington that law
enforcement, rather than genuine privacy tech, is what's good for kids.

